# How I view IBS



## Fed Up (Jun 5, 2005)

Or not, As the case may be. On a bad day, I keep myself to myself as much as possible. On a good day I make a point of doing everything I can. Each good day is a god send, and I spend as much quality time with my son as I can. He's 5 now, and even he notices how much I go to the toilet. No one apart from people who have IBS can understand how we suffer. No, it isnt a life threatening illness, for which I am grateful, but it is a life LIMITING illness. I keep hanging on in there for a cure! To be able to for once go out somewhere, and not worry that I havnt taken my tablets, or where the nearest toilet is.


----------

